# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  When did Brookside lose it's touch?

## Treacle

For me it was around 2001 when things started going downhill. However I'm sure people will have differing opinions on when the long drawn out death began.

----------


## Meh

It was on a downer in the late 90s, but they certainly managed to pull it up for a while with Anna Friel and that kiss. After that, it was all downhill.

----------


## Treacle

I loved Beth, it was a shame they killed her off but she couldn't have saved it. The scripts and plots both went to pot.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

didn't they have some sort of Terrorist attack or something? (i don't know, i didn't really watch it!!) :Searchme:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ooh you might mean the siege back in 2002!? Yeah it started going downhill from about then id say.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Ooh you might mean the siege back in 2002!? Yeah it started going downhill from about then id say.


Something like that.....i thought, "Oh my god." When it was on telly. I just thought isn't this just a bit OTT?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Treacle

I hated that filmic look they used.

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah i didn't like it when it had that new look i think the main reason the ratings went downhill was because they changed the times around so much.
i remember when it used to be on normal times like corrie and eastenders etc 3 times per week and was so popular but then they moved it to like 1am and only on a sat so what did they expect.
i enjoyed the storylines about the siege thought they were some of the best for a long while in the soap and thought it might survive after them.
didnt like the long on going storyline about nikki's date rape do realise they cant just do these and forget them but this just went on for far too long

----------


## stacyefc

i miss it though cos it was definley the funniest soap ever

----------


## Babe14

Brookie went downhill when they started messing about with it. For a while they had some weak storylines too, which was a shame because in the good old days the writing etc was fab. I hated that new look too, spoilt it.  There was one siege in the early days and one hostage situation later on.  Enjoyed both. I do miss Brookie

----------


## Meh

One of the probs with Brookie was the way in which there was no central meeting place for the characters until the shopping area was developed. They needed a pub to promote interaction between the characters.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> One of the probs with Brookie was the way in which there was no central meeting place for the characters until the shopping area was developed. They needed a pub to promote interaction between the characters.


Didn't they have a bar thingy?

----------


## Treacle

They did but not originally.

----------


## Meh

> Didn't they have a bar thingy?


They did, but if I recall it was a posh place - hardly where working class liverpudlians (sp?) would socialise.

----------


## Treacle

Yeah it was called Bar Brookie, now the Student Union bar in Hollyoaks.

----------


## dddMac1

they could of left Brookside how it was and they should not of messed with it really Suprises me how Phil Redmond Managed to save Emmerdale but not Brookside

----------


## Meh

> they could of left Brookside how it was and they should not of messed with it really Suprises me how Phil Redmond Managed to save Emmerdale but not Brookside


The companies that run the soaps are like any other business with their internal politics. Phil may not have had any other barriers when working on Emmerdale, but may have has on Brooky. Its just speculation on my part though.

----------


## Treacle

Phil Redmond is an attention seeker.

----------


## dddMac1

Brookside been Axed should be a wake up call to other soaps like Eastenders

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah brookie had beenabout as long as eastenders the only difference is bbc have more money to throw about to revamp ailing ratings

----------


## Meh

The beeb did dump Eldorado

----------


## melmarshall858

that is true but i think that was just a lost cause - not worth spending money on lol;-)

----------


## Treacle

Brookie was ten times worse than EE when they cancelled it.

----------


## Treacle

> that is true but i think that was just a lost cause - not worth spending money on lol;-)


Actually Eldorado started to get good viewing figures but it did have a big slump so they didn't want to risk it going back down again. Think it pulled in 8 million though when they axed it.

----------


## $sTaCeY$

what was brookside about anyhow ive never watched it

----------


## Treacle

> what was brookside about anyhow ive never watched it


It was once upon a time a great soap a bit like EastEnders and it sometimes used strong storylines with drugs and gangsters and this actually worked for them unlike other soaps. Anyways it started to go downhill over a 2-3 year period before finally being axed. In it's heyday though it was a great show on 3 nights a week and watched by 8 million people with gritty storylines such as the Jordache body under the patio saga.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i miss it though cos it was definley the funniest soap ever


Why was it 'the funniest soap ever' ?! I don't think that's what the producers would want you to remember it as. Yes, like all soaps it had its comedy moments, but you're making it sound like some sort of stupid comedy sitcom with no real meaning to it!?   :Confused:  I'd prefer to remember it as the most controversial soap on the TV, which did a fantastic job in portraying some of the most serious and taboo issues that take part in real-life  :Smile:  I think that's a far better way for us to remember it, than 'funniest soap ever.'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

